# What does "roast" mean for vegetables?



## novice_01 (May 6, 2008)

I'm trying a recipe where I roast vegetables in an oven. I'm not sure what "roast" means in this context.

Does that mean using the bake setting, or the broiler setting?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Use the bake setting.

scb


----------



## novice_01 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks! That's what I put them on. The recipe says 400 degrees for 30 - 40 minutes (or until tender).


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Roasting means cooking with a dry heat .pref in oven. I rub mine with a dash of oil first


----------

